# Intermediate Tae Kwon Do Forms



## Azulx (May 27, 2018)

Got to do some more Sunday forms training. Here are our 4 Intermediate forms . Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Jaeimseu (May 28, 2018)

Did you learn to do Toi-Gye without any shoulder or hip movement between the series of “mountain” blocks? I haven’t practiced that form set in a very long time, but that series of steps seems kind of pointless without some movement in the hips or shoulders. Overall, I’d want to see more power generation from the hips (on blocks, strikes, and kicks), but I’m Kukkiwon style so you guys may be looking for something else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azulx (May 28, 2018)

Jaeimseu said:


> Did you learn to do Toi-Gye without any shoulder or hip movement between the series of “mountain” blocks? I haven’t practiced that form set in a very long time, but that series of steps seems kind of pointless without some movement in the hips or shoulders. Overall, I’d want to see more power generation from the hips (on blocks, strikes, and kicks), but I’m Kukkiwon style so you guys may be looking for something else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah I’m still working to do the forms with more power , accuracy, etc. That’s just where I am right now.


----------



## pdg (May 29, 2018)

Jaeimseu said:


> Did you learn to do Toi-Gye without any shoulder or hip movement between the series of “mountain” blocks? I haven’t practiced that form set in a very long time, but that series of steps seems kind of pointless without some movement in the hips or shoulders. Overall, I’d want to see more power generation from the hips (on blocks, strikes, and kicks), but I’m Kukkiwon style so you guys may be looking for something else.



Are you referring to the san makgi series (moves 13-18)?

If so, in the ITF literature they should be performed with a stamping motion - so the foot leads (and rises to approx knee height), followed by the hips and then shoulders, with everything 'snapping' into final position at the same time as the foot stamps. A fair amount of hip and shoulder engagement should happen.

My style (ITF) seems slightly different to @Azulx though, so that may be another variation.


----------



## Azulx (May 29, 2018)

pdg said:


> Are you referring to the san makgi series (moves 13-18)?
> 
> If so, in the ITF literature they should be performed with a stamping motion - so the foot leads (and rises to approx knee height), followed by the hips and then shoulders, with everything 'snapping' into final position at the same time as the foot stamps. A fair amount of hip and shoulder engagement should happen.
> 
> My style (ITF) seems slightly different to @Azulx though, so that may be another variation.



That is actually our standard as well . I really struggle with Toi-Gye, I think it's because we barely had it in our curriculum while I was a colored belt. My former instructor took the form out while I was an under belt.


----------



## pdg (May 29, 2018)

Azulx said:


> That is actually our standard as well . I really struggle with Toi-Gye, I think it's because we barely had it in our curriculum while I was a colored belt. My former instructor took the form out while I was an under belt.



Toi-Gye is my 'current' pattern, and the san makgi series is the trickiest part of it for sure.

Getting the timing right while maintaining posture (including looking in the direction of travel) is a challenge.


----------



## Azulx (May 29, 2018)

pdg said:


> Toi-Gye is my 'current' pattern, and the san makgi series is the trickiest part of it for sure.
> 
> Getting the timing right while maintaining posture (including looking in the direction of travel) is a challenge.



Are you a Red Stripe?


----------



## pdg (May 29, 2018)

Azulx said:


> Are you a Red Stripe?



Yes, 3rd kup.


----------



## KabutoKouji (Jun 1, 2018)

I thought they looked very good overall - I would exaggerate the chamber of a front kick more though in a pattern, but then again that depends on schools/dojangs etc.


----------



## Azulx (Jun 2, 2018)

KabutoKouji said:


> I thought they looked very good overall - I would exaggerate the chamber of a front kick more though in a pattern, but then again that depends on schools/dojangs etc.



I really appreciate the kind words! If I’m being completely candid, that performance is average at best. I really need to practice.


----------

